# Affordable mirrors suitable for gym use...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Does anyone recommend anywhere that sells affordable mirrors suitable for gym use?

DP.


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

I just got mine off old wardrobes dressing tables etc


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

For a commercial gym or home gym?

I just use some mirrored sliding wardrobe doors which someone gave me when I did some work on their house.


----------



## Rodders27 (Nov 29, 2013)

Go to your local glazing firm and buy a stock mirror sheet it's not that expensive.


----------

